# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

*Lake Region Anglers Spring Northern Outing*

This Saturday, May 12th the LRAA will be having it's annual spring northern 
outing at the Minnewaukan boat ramp. Hours are from 8:30-3:30. Two person 
teams of which one must be an LRAA member. Members can join prior to the 
outing. Anglers can fish from shore or from boat and can keep and weigh 6 
pike. Good Luck'..

Fishing has really started to pick up this past week. With less run-off this 
year, the fish appear to be more scattered and aren't congregated in the moving 
water areas. Some of the best spots for walleyes have been Pelican Lake, 
Howards Bay, Knudson's Bay, Wolfords Bay, New/Old Mil, the north end of Six 
Mile, and the north end of Creel Bay. In these areas anglers are pitching 
cranks such as shad raps, countdowns, eskos, jigs tipped with plastic, minnows, 
or leeches, or slip bobbering. Pike and some white bass are being along with 
walleyes in most of these areas. Shore fisherman are reporting excellent 
success along Hwy's 281 and 19 near their intersection, the bridges around the 
lake, the bridges of the Mauvee and Six Mile Bay. Anglers are also reporting 
some excellent pike action at the Belgarde bridge on Sweetwater Lake. Jigs 
with plastic, small cranks, or lindy rigs tipped with leeches have been working 
the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## HNT_N.FSH_N (Jan 31, 2007)

Mauvee bridge was the best producer of pike and wallyes for us on wednesday. we anchored about 15yds on each side throwing jigs @minnows or leeches or lindy rigs. crankbaits work great until noon for the pike, then about 8:30pm till 10:00pm the waleyes turned on; lindy rig and leeches were deadly


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold front after cold front has been making walleye fishing a bit tough for 
many anglers. Pike fishing remains excellent, but the walleyes have been more 
elusive. Water temps are remaining lower than normal and this has affected the 
normal shallow spring bite. Anglers that are catching fish are finding that 
the bite isn?t starting until late morning or afternoon when water temps have 
increased for the day. Also, look for wind blown areas that pool the warmer 
water for better action. Some areas producing walleyes and pike include 
Pelican Lake, the smaller bays of the Flats, New Mil Bay, Doc Hagens, the Ft. 
Totten area, Mission Bay, Skaden?s, New Penny, and Penny Bay. In these areas 
anglers are pitching cranks such as shad raps, countdowns, husky jerks, and 
salmo?s; jigs tipped with plastic or leeches; and slip bobbering in the trees. 
Shore fisherman are reporting a good evening bite at the bridges, the north end 
of Creel Bay, and the Hwy 281/19 junction area. Leeches fished with lindy rigs 
have been working the best. A few white bass are starting to show up as well. 
Small firetiger or blue/silver cranks, or jigs tipped with minnows seem to be 
working the best for white bass. Some of the better areas include the Grahams 
Island road, Channel A, and Mission Bay. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

